# Squall 12 vs 525 Super Extra Mag



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are comparison pics 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next to 525 Super Extra Mag from the UK. The side walls on the squall 12 look wider than on the old 525. More umphfff.


























The mag adjuster is different. It is a recessed knobby.









The magnets dont move closer and away from the spool to control the reel like on the old 525 mags. A metal plate rotates to cover the mags. 
Mags here are fully exposed and not covered by the metal shield.









Mags covered and reel should be fast. You can tell a difference in spinning the reel with the mags covered and uncovered. Still need to clean the bearings and hit the field to know the difference.









Spool and spindle









Inside right side of reel. Bearing is covered.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks! So, which do you like better??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Honestly I think I like the Super Extra Mag better.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clicker still looks weak and not very loud. That's my biggest complaint about that reel.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i read somewhere saying it was louder ?


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

Got mine today, seems like the clicker is louder. If I have time tomorrow I'm going to get it full of line and head to the field.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clicker is the same piece with a sharper point, making it louder.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hap,
You like that power handle or the gold handle better?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hows about chucking these things out side by side, same line, same rod, same weight, same operator, the one that gets it out further is the pretty one...opcorn:


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the powder coat but if I could find a couple gold 975 handles both the super mag and the squall would have a little bling bling.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm new to conventionals and have a few questions. How does the line get distributed evenly on the spool without the guide that all the freshwater baitcasters have? Does a magged reel cast further and is it easier to cast? What is the best conventional up to around the $250 price? I held the Squall in the store and when I cranked the handle it felt really rough for a reel of that price, it almost felt like there was a little bit of sand in the gears, is that normal or was that just a defective model? I know this is a stupid question but I have to find out since I might want to get one.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Your thumb on the hand not reeling distributes the line on the spool as your other hand reels. Magged reels vs braked reels-You will get 10 different answers on casting further. Both mags and brakes allow the spool to be more controlled during the cast. 
A lot of times high gear reels dont feel smooth. Also I think the anti reverse bearing or the bearing that is in the right end cap is not as smooth. The reel free spools great.
$150 for a squall 12 or 15 or $100 for a 525 Mag
$100 for a Ocean Master Cape Point, Tica, Star heaver is your best bet.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm new to conventionals and have a few questions. How does the line get distributed evenly on the spool without the guide that all the freshwater baitcasters have? Does a magged reel cast further and is it easier to cast? What is the best conventional up to around the $250 price? I held the Squall in the store and when I cranked the handle it felt really rough for a reel of that price, it almost felt like there was a little bit of sand in the gears, is that normal or was that just a defective model? I know this is a stupid question but I have to find out since I might want to get one.


the best is open for debate but IMHO the saltist 30 straight out of the box is right at the top , the avet magged would be my second choice ,, 


9


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks fot the replies, a few people suggested that I should get an abu garcia because they're really smooth, what do you guys think about them?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks fot the replies, a few people suggested that I should get an abu garcia because they're really smooth, what do you guys think about them?


Smooth what casting or cranking, most people the abu's like for thier distance
a tricked out Abu is the longest throwing reel bar none , but they are like a ferrari they need to be taken care off and are much better tuned( bearings and drags and maggs, IMHO the penn or the saltist is better for first timers master those and then hop in the Ferrari


9


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the abu reels can be set up to be just as tame as any other reel......with that said
learning distance and control.......well some call it the dark side.......dont be fooled into thinking u cant begin with the abu reels.........especially the factory magd ones


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

First trial run with the Squall 12 and I'm really impressed. Straight out of the box I was throwing it 15 to 20 yards further than the 525 supermag that I have.
I did have a little bit of wind behind me but regardless I think its a further casting reel than the 525 supermag. Anybody else had a chance to throw it yet?


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Early reports here in the UK on the Penn 515 Mag2 (Squall 12 in the States) have noted that there is a gap between the spool and the sideplates which will allow line of .30mm diameter or less to pass through.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> the abu reels can be set up to be just as tame as any other reel......with that said
> learning distance and control.......well some call it the dark side.......dont be fooled into thinking u cant begin with the abu reels.........especially the factory magd ones


I agree but IMHO there are other reels better saltist would be one,, cranks much better stronger spool better clicker less maintenance and so on



9


----------

